# MiniPoodle Ontario Breeder



## yoalex820 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello,

We found this breeder from Ontario called familystandardpoodle.com, we were wondering if anyone had any experience with them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

No experience, but I looked over their website. I noticed some green lights and some red flags.

Pros:
Great sounding puppy-raising practices
They are charging less than more diligent breeders
Limit the number of litters they have (doesn't seem to constantly have litters on the ground for impulse buyers to scoop up)
Seem to screen their buyers before selling to them, including a phone interview
Don't sell breeding rights to anyone
Fill their waitlist before having a litter.

Cons:
No proof of health testing other then their claims that all dogs have tested "good" on their eyes and they do DNA testing
Outright say they do not test hips
Allow "first come, first served" puppy choosing at less than 3 days old (since they will allow you to have you puppy's tail docked by that time)
Charges less than more diligent breeders
No mention of conformation or performance showing
Sells "giant standard poodles" (no such thing)
Only breeds for pet homes

With this list, I would pass over them since they are not trying to better the breed or ensure their puppies are genetically (health-testing-wise) set up to live long, healthy lives. I do, however, commend them for the things they are doing right. To me, they seem like a BYB with good intentions, but faulty practices. I would be curious to know who they allow their stud dogs to be bred to (do they doodle? They don't make a claim against it, but that could also be an oversight on their part.)


----------

